# Woodland Park, Colorado Brothers



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks like I will be in Woodland Park at the end of May, for some family things. I don't have the dates yet, but was wondering if there are any BOTL/STOL in the area that would be interested in meeting up.

I know it's a little ways off but figured I throw it out there.



.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

A BABOTL in our backyard? It could be quite a possibility given the lead time. What's your mobility possibilities?


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> A BABOTL in our backyard? It could be quite a possibility given the lead time. What's your mobility possibilities?


I haven't worked out the details yet, but I should be mobile. More than likely I will be renting a car. I will be staying at my moms house in Woodland Park and will have a few family commitments to work around.

Tentatively I will be flying into Denver on May 22 and leaving on the 26th.

.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

We'll work something out for sure. Keep us apprised of the details.


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

I just checked my calender and this is Memorial Day weekend if it makes a difference to anyone.


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

I would imagine we could work out something to welcome a BOTL to our backyard!


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

LordOfWu said:


> I would imagine we could work out something to welcome a BOTL to our backyard!


I'm looking forward to it.:chk

I'll keep you guys posted as soon as I have all my family commitments worked out.

.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

jjefrey said:


> ...I'll keep you guys posted as soon as I have all my family commitments worked out.


Any updates... I have family coming into town, so I might not be able to make it. I hope you have a great time here in CO :ss


----------



## bmwe28m5 (Sep 14, 2007)

Would definetly be interested in a herf


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

What be the word? I just got booked on Sunday.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

I would guess that the herf would be in Colorado Springs? Car pool?


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Peak Cigars is only a few blocks off the Interstate and right on the way to Woodland Park. It's a great little B&M with a real friendly owner. It might be a good place to meet.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Opusfxd said:


> What be the word? *I just got booked on Sunday*.


So what ya in for?

:r


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry guys I forgot about this thread.

I had to postpone this trip due to work, probably looking at late July now but nothing is set in stone yet.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

jjefrey said:


> Sorry guys I forgot about this thread.
> 
> I had to postpone this trip due to work, probably looking at late July now but nothing is set in stone yet.


No problem, let us know when you will be in the area and we put a herf together. The wife and I have family in San Jose and may make it down your way this summer.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Standing down. Let us know when you're in town.


----------

